# Yamaha K series black prop



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Running a K Series SS prop, painted black from yamaha.
Most of the paint has worn off.
Any idea how I can remove the little paint that remaining? I was hoping perhaps a paint removing chemical vs wire brush?


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

Aircraft paint stripper from Lowe’s or Home Depot should do the trick.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

matt_baker_designs said:


> Aircraft paint stripper from Lowe’s or Home Depot should do the trick.


Thanks!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My favorite prop


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

19"×3 black ss K yamaha prop test on my 18x60 uncle j plate flat. Added compression plate n stopped porpoise issues. 5600 rpm 47 gps n very strong winds. Adding d hydrotec modified 130 carbs today n see if upgrade from 32mm vs 34mm bore n jets will improve rpm range. As 130 2 stroke 6000 range.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Tried the 34mm carbs n 185 jets n +1mph n 100 rpm. Raised engine 1/2" on jack n gotta test.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Tried the 34mm carbs n 185 jets n +1mph n 100 rpm. Raised engine 1/2" on jack n gotta test.


You’re still fooling with that?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’re still fooling with that?


Different engine now. Got rid of dat slug f70la. 130 yamaha 2 stroke with black ss 3x13x19 prop. How bout ur rig?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

5800 @ 49 gps with 3x13x19 black yamaha ss


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Tillman shop worked my yamaha 19 n picked up 500 rpm. Great workmanship as all racing guys recommend his work. Fair pricing n no condensending attitudes to customers. Wanted to share this with smack.


----------

